# The International Vanda & Slipper Orchid Symposium and Festival



## Krull-Smith (Oct 26, 2022)

The International Vanda & Slipper Orchid Symposium is lining up to be a spectacular event in just ten days! I know many people here have already registered, but we wanted to make sure to give everyone a quick reminder, and to let you know we are available to answer any questions you may have. As a reminder, the Symposium will be held at a different location that will be closer to the Krull-Smith nursery this year.
​This Symposium will be Mr. Canh's (the discoverer of _Paph. canhii_) first time speaking in the US, and he will be presenting on _Paphiopedilum _species in Vietnam. Marc Hachadourian is an AOS accredited judge, and he will be speaking on unusual and uncommon species in _Aeridinae _and their breeding potential. Olaf Gruss will be presenting on the first steps in hybridization of the most newly discovered _Paphiopedilum _species. Stuart Henderson will be presenting on Vanda culture. Dave Sorokowsky of Paph Paradise, also an AOS accredited judge, will be presenting on Hadley Cash's legacy in Complex Paphiopedilum breeding and all of the standards he set for future breeders and awards.
​Additionally, while the Symposium is going on, the Apopka International Fall Orchid Festival will be housing all the vendors - and Symposium registrants will get early access to them. The festival will have free parking and free entry to the public and is located less than five minutes away from the Symposium. If you have any questions, we would love to hear them. Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 27, 2022)

Had it been on this side of the Atlantic, I would certainly have moved heaven and earth to participate... and in addition have bought a couple of your splendiferous Roths and maybe a few of your other Paphs, too!
Most kind regards, 
Jens, Copenhagen


----------



## Krull-Smith (Oct 27, 2022)

Hopefully Mr. Canh will be able to start traveling to more locations - we are really looking forward to his talk!

We should have a good assortment of our Paphs this year for sale - so it should be a fun one! Hoping to start making some flasks available in the future for the international growers too.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 27, 2022)

I wish….


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 28, 2022)

Krull-Smith said:


> Hopefully Mr. Canh will be able to start traveling to more locations - we are really looking forward to his talk!
> 
> We should have a good assortment of our Paphs this year for sale - so it should be a fun one! Hoping to start making some flasks available in the future for the international growers too.


Is Martin still on the agenda? He is one of the reasons I registered.


----------



## Krull-Smith (Oct 28, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> Is Martin still on the agenda? He is one of the reasons I registered.


Whoops! I thought I had gotten everyone! I’ll edit that in now


----------



## Krull-Smith (Oct 28, 2022)

Seems like I can’t find a way to edit it if it’s even possible on this forum, but in any case

Dr. Martin Motes will be speaking on modem Vanda breeding. Dr. Motes’ breeding lines have included everything from compact growers like Pda. Naoki Kawamura to stunning black Vandas like V. Karina Motes - perhaps his most famous breeding line.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 31, 2022)

What a great event! I wish I could have attended and lectured too but alas it’s not in the cards. I’m sure it will be great!

Will the talks be recorded or live online, Frank?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2022)

I will be down the week after!!!  Tell Mr. Canh I have 2 things for him. Hopefully I will be able to get them to him early next year. 
See you when I get there, have fun.


----------



## Krull-Smith (Nov 2, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> What a great event! I wish I could have attended and lectured too but alas it’s not in the cards. I’m sure it will be great!
> 
> Will the talks be recorded or live online, Frank?


I will check with Frank - but unfortunately, I don't think they will be this time.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 2, 2022)

I see the final schedule is posted


----------



## Krull-Smith (Nov 2, 2022)

Djthomp28 said:


> I see the final schedule is posted


Yes, for anyone else, you can find the schedule here.


----------

